# Shroom Hunting



## kparker93542 (Apr 13, 2014)

Been out for the past few day looking here in southern ohio....Havent found nothing yet.


----------



## wizard_12 (Apr 24, 2013)

Prolly a week or two away. 
Tuesday's weather isn't promising.


----------

